# ID help please



## Macdietrich (Feb 28, 2014)

Picked this log up recently and haven't a clue what it is nor did the fellow I got it from here's some pics of bark and wood grain any help greatly appreciated

http://i1075.Rule #2/albums/w421/macdietrich/993011CF-7BD9-4CD6-89E4-EBCA60533CBC.jpg

http://i1075.Rule #2/albums/w421/macdietrich/837FACCB-E6EB-4D93-A9AB-83268F0A7DF9.jpg

http://i1075.Rule #2/albums/w421/macdietrich/38CA0E60-D9A7-4FDF-BA1E-1CD37D5A6222.jpg

http://i1075.Rule #2/albums/w421/macdietrich/FC68D0A8-C3FC-45C2-B689-D50004EDE269.jpg


----------



## Dennis Ford (Feb 28, 2014)

Assuming those are fairly small boards; I will guess Holly.


----------



## Macdietrich (Feb 28, 2014)

Dennis Ford said:


> Assuming those are fairly small boards; I will guess Holly.


Yes there 2x2's there were some larger sections of more white wood but the figure was pritty much throught the log


----------



## DKMD (Feb 28, 2014)

We don't have much holly around here, but the few I've seen look like that.


----------



## Macdietrich (Mar 1, 2014)

Got it from a gentleman just south if St. Louis Mo if that helps on location wise and ID


----------

